# Andalucia, attractions and activities for children?



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

We'll visit Andalucia in February and I need ideas of what can we do on my son's birthday? Visit a special park or special place? 
Any ideas of activities or attractions?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adinanz said:


> We'll visit Andalucia in February and I need ideas of what can we do on my son's birthday? Visit a special park or special place?
> Any ideas of activities or attractions?


Andalucia is a very big place and there are many attractions, ranging from the coast, the mountains, water parks, theme parks, zoos, animal sanctuaries, historic castles, buildings, towns. Any idea where you'll be based and what sort of things does your son like and what age is he???

Jo xxx


----------



## adinanz (Jan 4, 2011)

jojo said:


> Andalucia is a very big place and there are many attractions, ranging from the coast, the mountains, water parks, theme parks, zoos, animal sanctuaries, historic castles, buildings, towns. Any idea where you'll be based and what sort of things does your son like and what age is he???
> 
> Jo xxx


My son will turn 11 and we'll be based more or less around Costa del Sol but we want to travel and see as much as we can. He's more interested in sports and outdoor activities.
How is the Crocodile Park?


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

The Costa del Sol covers a large area, but if you are happy to drive a short distance you might want to give some thoughts to a day skiing in the Sierra Nevada - Weather permitting of course.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

adinanz said:


> My son will turn 11 and we'll be based more or less around Costa del Sol but we want to travel and see as much as we can. He's more interested in sports and outdoor activities.
> How is the Crocodile Park?


Hi. Never been to that park myself though have heard good reports about it. Kids on the costa is a free mag that tells you a lot about kids activities. If you Google it you can find the latest issue.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adinanz said:


> My son will turn 11 and we'll be based more or less around Costa del Sol but we want to travel and see as much as we can. He's more interested in sports and outdoor activities.
> How is the Crocodile Park?


Again, the costa del sol is huge, but yes the crocodile park is good, theres a aquapark next to it, but I think that in Feb it will be closed. There is also a place called Tivoli world in Benalmadena an adventure park, selwo marina, Benalmadena port is also nice with lots of nice yachts and boats. Then theres Puerta banus, further down near to Marbella which is where "apparently" the rich and famous hang out!!!??? Also theres "funny" beach in Marbella which has go karts and "fun" stuff for kids, Gibraltar and its rock and apes maybe worth a visit........ Put some of those into google and see what comes up lol - I would but I've just returned from work and I'm not functioning on all cylinders anymore!!! 

jo xxxx


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, right in the middle of Andalusia - Parque de lobos (wolf park) in Antequera - really good educational, fun day (maybe just afternoon) visit for the kids. Well worth the money and the wolves are close enough to smell.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Isla Magica in Seville is top of the charts in Spain for kids of all ages. 

Isla Magica in Seville, Andalucia, Spain


----------

